# The Telegraph on latte art



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10457070/The-art-of-coffee-can-you-be-the-roastess-with-the-mostess.html

Looks like he who must not be named left the first comment too...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shhhhhh. We don't want to go there again, do we??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10457070/The-art-of-coffee-can-you-be-the-roastess-with-the-mostess.html
> 
> Looks like he who must not be named left the first comment too...


Genius , he's gone national ....


----------

